# Homemade tenoning Jig



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

This is a jig i made to adapt to my Ryobi table saw with the sliding table. 
It bolts right to the sliding table.
To adjust the tenon thickness you move the sliding table in, or out from the blade.
Here's three different views.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/4787fa88.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/be86c855.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff273/Chipncut/482af7c4.jpg


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice work. I am glad to see these fine examples of tenoning jigs, as I am getting ready to create some m/t joints myself. At this point I am trying to pick the most efficient method. Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great creative use of the sliding table Dick.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I like the sturdiness of this a lot Dick but don't have a sliding table. Do you think it is to heavy or bulky for a runner mounted on the bottom of it for the miter track? I guess I would also need slots or something to move it perpendicular to the saw. Hmmm. Well, thanks for showing it.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, this is really sturdy looking. I like it. Yesterday when I was cutting down a sheet of plywood I was wishing for a sliding table…

Are those springs between the horizontal support that holds the work piece to the jig? If so, that's a great idea. I may have to steal that.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Chip.
I modified this from a plan in a book. The plan had a crossfeed base for a regular saw. I'll check to see if I can find it.

I made this from an old solid core door material.

I have too many reference books. It may take me awhile.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. You can never have too many reference books Dick. : ^ )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Good Eye Jeff, 
Those are springs it makes it self adjustable for thicker stock.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking jig Dick, that is one heavy duty handle too. Ig's just to big for my say. I could make a mini version. thanks for showing us. mike


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dick - Great looking jig! I like the strudiness and construction - very useful for accuarcy when cutting tenons.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dick - Great looking jig! I like the strudiness and construction - very useful for accuarcy when cutting tenons. I have used springs in a similar way. Please keep these posts coming - we have much to learn and share.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I finally remembered the book I got this plan from. It's listed on Amazon for $7.95

It has a lot of other good stuff. I have the whole set of these books.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

7.95 is a bargin. Thanks for the pic as reference Dick.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good. It is much more heavy duty than the one I made. I like the on board clamp. Mine is much smaller, but the I'm happy with the results. I have to use a clamp to secure the workpiece, however. I keep meaning to attach some type of hold down clamp to it, but haven't got around to it. Keep em coming.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Those Woodsmith books are a great series! I learn a lot every time I open one.

And … A great modification of the jig they showed! Super work to save time.


----------



## Muddler (Mar 4, 2007)

Ahh…a BT3 at it's finest! Ironically, I too have plans on my first M&T project this spring and have a BT3100, so this project is a perfect fit for me. Thanks for the glimpse, I'll have to get that book…


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

You can also find it a your local library!


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

Must work perfectly.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Jiri,

It works very well, you may notice in picture, on the book, the plan for a slotted table has a sideways adjustment

perpendicular to the blade. You should check Amazon, & see if they have this book available yet.

It has quite few good jigs in it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like it would work really well, especially with that sliding table. I especially like the handle. Is it easy to move toward and away from the blade and still keep parallel?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Lookin' good, Diick.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Blake.

On my sliding table when I lock it in place it automatically is squared up.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Dick
Somehow I missed this post.
Beautiful work and very nice usage of the BT3 sliding table

It look like you are working a lot….considering the amount of dust on the saw… 

The only thing that I would change is the wing nuts to knobs…it's painful on my old fingers

Regards
niki


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Niki!

It doesn't take much torque to tighten them, but like they say,

*"no pain, no gain"*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

TopE5!

Tell her you need that jig to make the shelves. LOL

I have the whole set of these books, & I'm planning on building nice display case for them,

one of these days.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Niki!

It doesn't take much torque to tighten them, but like they say,

"no pain, no gain"


----------



## Russ553 (Apr 9, 2008)

Now I know where my Craftsman saw came from. It's a spitting image of your Ryobi. Mine is on a collapsible roll around stand. I have a heck of a time keeping everything lined up with the blade. Everything on this saw except the tiny little area around the blade moves around all the time. I also do not much like how they made the miter slots in a separate section that moves and not on each side of the blade.

I'm in the process now of fixing all my dislikes about this saw. I am building a new top for it. Will post all the info when I get it finished.


----------



## WoodRivWW (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice looking jig! Great modification of the SMT. It looks like you've got a BT3000? If so, how old is it and did you ever have any problems with the shims? I have a 10 yr. old 3000 and had the shims go out after about 2 years. I put in the 3100 shim upgrade and it's been working fine since. The little 90 degree stop pin on the SMT snapped off the other day, but other wise no real problems.


----------

